# Too fit to get pregnant



## Polly D (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi ladies. I'm writing a piece for a national newspaper about women struggling to conceive because they're so fit. Apparently doctors are seeing increasing cases of this. If you've had to give up or change your fitness regime in order to get pregnant, or you're having difficulties conceiving because you're very fit, it would be fantastic if you could contact me on [email protected] I can pay a fee for your time and I promise the piece will be very sensitive. Thank you! x


----------

